# 03.10.2011 2. Maintal-Bikemarathon Güntersleben



## spessarträuber (20. September 2011)

weitere Infos und Anmeldung unter www.mtb-guentersleben.de

Streckenbesichtigung ist am 24.09.2011 - 14:00 Uhr
Meldeschluss ist am 26.09.2011

hier auch noch der Link zum Beitrag im "Marathon, Race und Festivalforum":
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534954


----------



## pinguin (21. September 2011)

Der Termin ist mehr als ungeschickt. Schade, das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarträuber (21. September 2011)

noch nicht gehört? die Feier zum Tag der Deutschen Einheit wurde abgesagt


----------

